# The Right Oil or Lube



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I’m just getting into surf casting (I’ve been doing this for about a year and a half) I own several sl20 and 30 sh’s and an sl 30 sha and now a proud owner of a Saltist 30 h. 

I can cast the slosh and 30 sha ok but the saltiest is a little bit of a challenge for me. I was wondering if I should add the black break blocks wait for a mag kit to come out or add some rare earth mags.

I guess my main question is if none of the above is right should I consider rocket fuel to my bearings and witch one red or yellow? Im only asking this for my Saltist. Im thinking that maybe I might want to slow the reel down a little until I get used to the speed that the line comes off of the spool.

TG ROCKET FUEL

TG’s Rocket Fuel Tournament Formula Bearing lubricant for Superior Casting Performance. A wide temperature range bearing lubricant that will make bearings spin ultra fast. Remember that the TF formula is recommended for tournament casting reels only, not for daily fishing use. 30 ml bottle

69306200003 TG - TF Rocket Fuel (Tournament) 30 ml Tournament Formula 

69306200002 TG-RRF-ROCKET FUEL (RED) - 30ml-FISHING FORMULA-LARGE REELS 

69306200001 TG-YR-ROCKET FUEL (YELLOW) - 30ml-FISHING FORMULA-SMALL REELS 


.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

when in doubt. 
redblocks flat out.

damn near foolproof regardless of line size.

still in doubt?
all 4 blocks in. black on bottom, red out flat.

you can alway use grease on bearings.but that kills the speed.
OR, take the bearing oil you normal use. add a small drip of grease, stir stir stir.
you now have a slighter thicker oil


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thre reel has the red blocks in it. It came from the factory with the red blocks already installed.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

This same question comes up quite frequently for various reels. I recommend cleaning the bearings and use a semi-thin oil,load the break blocks and remove if needed. Then try different oils and fewer blocks. Your line Dia. will also play apart of the equation as will lead weight and rod. And your casting stile.Also you may need the inevitable Educated Thumb.
opcorn:


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Fishman said:


> Thre reel has the red blocks in it. It came from the factory with the red blocks already installed.



How much side to side play do you have in the reel, just asmidge tighter on the tension knob might do the trick. Mine actually seems tame with the two red blocks in, was thinking about taking one out.

Red Rocket fuel for most of my reels, yellow ocassionally in the winter.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Taming a fast reel like the Penn 525 Mag is an issue that we all have had. My experience with the Rocket Fuel XS oil has been great with slowing these fast reel down. The Rocket fuel should help but also remember that a smooth casting motion will also help with controling your cast. I'd try the XS rocket fuel in your bearings and also work on my casting motion. Hope this helps.

LarryB


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Larry, trying to get in touch with ya, clear out your PMs!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Surf Cat said:


> How much side to side play do you have in the reel, just asmidge tighter on the tension knob might do the trick. Mine actually seems tame with the two red blocks in, was thinking about taking one out.
> 
> Red Rocket fuel for most of my reels, yellow ocassionally in the winter.


Not much at all. There is very little play in the spool and I have not touched it.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

LarryB said:


> Taming a fast reel like the Penn 525 Mag is an issue that we all have had. My experience with the Rocket Fuel XS oil has been great with slowing these fast reel down. The Rocket fuel should help but also remember that a smooth casting motion will also help with controling your cast. I'd try the XS rocket fuel in your bearings and also work on my casting motion. Hope this helps.
> 
> LarryB


This also may be my problem I may have been putting to much power into my cast. Not good for a reel Im not quite fimiliar with. This being a new reel.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Any results?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i have no prob with my 525. cleaned stock bearings and gave it some bantam.

i cast with 0 with no wind. and have no problems.

using OTG. consistently throwing more then half my spool.


----------

